# Rockland County, NY



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

I was contacted for a very nice bathroom remodel (curbless with linear drain etc) in Rockland County, and i am debating taking it as it's only 40 min. from my house. 

I am only registered in NJ and am interested in knowing what i need to do, who to contact to be legit in NY.

thanks


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Just like most counties, a Home improvement application process, a test, and it cost like $500


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

plazaman said:


> Just like most counties, a Home improvement application process, a test, and it cost like $500


it's all new to me, as there is no test in NJ... all they want is a clean record, proof of insurance, and money.

Where do i go to get the ball rolling? or who to call?


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

world llc said:


> it's all new to me, as there is no test in NJ... all they want is a clean record, proof of insurance, and money.
> 
> Where do i go to get the ball rolling? or who to call?


You register NYDCA..and get home improvement license..

But for one job?unless you want t keep working there..if need a permit let the HO get it..


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

jamestrd said:


> You register NYDCA..and get home improvement license..
> 
> But for one job?unless you want t keep working there..if need a permit let the HO get it..


i read that they can fine up to $3000, impound your vehicle, and impound your tools for working unlicensed in rockland!

If they are set on me doing the work, ill have to roll that cost into the job


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

world llc said:


> i read that they can fine up to $3000, impound your vehicle, and impound your tools for working unlicensed in rockland!
> 
> If they are set on me doing the work, ill have to roll that cost into the job


Be careful...this can go more than you think..
You need to make sure your liability and work com will pay it crossing state lines..

They may request validation if this..as NY work comp laws are different than NJ..as for rockland..I'm sure they just follow state law..

And like anything else..you have to get caught..

Things to ponder..


----------



## mhome (May 23, 2010)

Make sure you have subs ( electrician and plumber ) who can work in Rockland county.
I have turn work down few times.
Just didn't want to go thru licensing, upgrading insurances, not all NJ plumbers will want to work there.


----------



## ASInsulation (Aug 25, 2010)

did things change out there? I did a large insulation job on a house in rockland county years ago, and made sure my insurances were going to carry over state lines, but I was informed that no contractors license was necessary in NY. That was as of 2007 though.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

yes,this is becoming very time consuming and expensive...


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

ASInsulation said:


> did things change out there? I did a large insulation job on a house in rockland county years ago, and made sure my insurances were going to carry over state lines, but I was informed that no contractors license was necessary in NY. That was as of 2007 though.



NY has a HICL now as many states do and Im sure more to come..

he can probably pull the job off no problem..as in most cases..even if caught..he would prbably just aget a warning..its all a sham..
the only thing to worry about is employing out of state employees as the work comp laws are substantially different.

I remember thins from a commercial Gym project in Armonk NY..
I had to become compliant and rewrite my project to do the job..


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

jamestrd said:


> NY has a HICL now as many states do and Im sure more to come..
> 
> he can probably pull the job off no problem..as in most cases..even if caught..he would prbably just aget a warning..its all a sham..
> the only thing to worry about is employing out of state employees as the work comp laws are substantially different.
> ...


It is better just to get the license. Then you can work in NY in the future.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ASInsulation said:


> did things change out there? I did a large insulation job on a house in rockland county years ago, and made sure my insurances were going to carry over state lines, but I was informed that no contractors license was necessary in NY. That was as of 2007 though.


who told you that?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

world llc said:


> i read that they can fine up to $3000, impound your vehicle, and impound your tools for working unlicensed in rockland!
> 
> If they are set on me doing the work, ill have to roll that cost into the job


:laughing:they can lock you up too..in your case that might be a good thing..


----------



## ASInsulation (Aug 25, 2010)

Building department there, i believe. Again, this was a loooong time ago. But they informed me that for retrofit insulation work that wasn't changing the structure, no state licensing was necessary. I carried a NJ HIC at the time, and being fresh to the business assumed I would need a license from any state I was contracting in. 2 days, in and out, no issues, and no questions or concerns from the homeowner either though.


----------



## MCCarpentry (Feb 13, 2013)

I'd get the ball rolling on the license. If this customer is insisting that you do the work they will brag about you to their neighbors.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Asi the op is talking about a Rockland county contractors lic not a ny state lic..i don't even think there is a state lic for home contractors

The Rockland county requirement has been there for a very long time..


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

The state does not have any say about a home improvement contractor license... It's all taken care of at the county level. The Department of Consumer Affairs issues the license. As you get further upstate, many counties do not require a license. On the southern end we all do... Some places require two licenses. (ex- Long Beach has their own license, but I must possess a Nassau County license first)

Nassau threatens to confiscate tools and trucks of the unlicensed guys all the time, though they rarely do.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

well, it boils down to some paperwork, a 20 question test on law, and $650 for a 2 year sticker. Sounds reasonable if i can get atleast 1 referral out of it, although i'm sure ill be happy with just the finished pictures and review...

I may need a local plumber if i decide to take it, going out there Saturday to look at it. Thanks for talking me through this so far, more to come


----------



## wellbuilt home (Oct 22, 2007)

In rockland county you just need to take the test , pay the fee 500 show your insurance. 
The licence is 300 a year there after .
The process is similar to nj . 
I live on the border of orange / rockland NY and NJ . 
I would think you would be better off staying in the land of the big money chatham nj. 
I mostly just work 3 miles from my house. 
NJ is only a few miles away but i just dont work there much .


----------



## JMCContracting (May 21, 2021)

world llc said:


> I was contacted for a very nice bathroom remodel (curbless with linear drain etc) in Rockland County, and i am debating taking it as it's only 40 min. from my house.
> 
> I am only registered in NJ and am interested in knowing what i need to do, who to contact to be legit in NY.
> 
> thanks



I think in rockland you have to pay the year of insurance up front as a part of getting your contracting license. I was born and raised here and have been in the trade around here 13 years now. I've looked into it. The some of the building inspectors around here are REAL hardasses! They always say it's THEIR INTERPRETATION OF THE CODE. That's how it goes around here lol


world llc said:


> I was contacted for a very nice bathroom remodel (curbless with linear drain etc) in Rockland County, and i am debating taking it as it's only 40 min. from my house.
> 
> I am only registered in NJ and am interested in knowing what i need to do, who to contact to be legit in NY.
> 
> thanks





world llc said:


> I was contacted for a very nice bathroom remodel (curbless with linear drain etc) in Rockland County, and i am debating taking it as it's only 40 min. from my house.
> 
> I am only registered in NJ and am interested in knowing what i need to do, who to contact to be legit in NY.
> 
> thanks


I think in rockland you have to pay the year of insurance up front as a part of getting your contracting license. I was born and raised here and have been in the trade around here 13 years now. I've looked into it. The some of the building inspectors around here are REAL hardasses! They always say it's THEIR INTERPRETATION OF THE CODE. That's how it goes around here lol


----------

